# Advice please - This little fella needs help



## Ryan007Jack (Sep 14, 2012)

I need some advice please

There is a pigeon nest in my back garden and last Sunday must have been nest leaving day for the chick in there. First thing I knew about it was when I walked into my garden (all slabs) and there was a pigeon just sort of sitting there. At first I thought he'd crashed or a cat had got him cus he was really slow moving (like a slow waddle) and he let me get really close. 

Thats when I saw his face. One side is covered in these nasty looking growths. I reckon he can only see outta one eye as the growth have closed up the other one. It even looks like there are growth on his beak. (and I think I saw one that looks like its growing out his bum). 

Anyway his mum was watching from a house roof and after a bit of encouragement from me he sort of flew up onto my garage roof. And mum came down to the garage roof to check up on him. But he's messed up. I dunno what those growths are, but I worry they might not be the end of his problems.

So I threw some bread up on the garage roof for them both and after a while I saw the mum was feeding him. I never heard of a mum feeding a chick outside the nest but I reckon he's not smart enough to feed himself. I worry the growths might be preventing him using his beak properly.

Its now 6 days later and he's not gone far from the garage roof. He has popped down into the garden once (again slow waddle, didn't seem to want to fly and lets me get within an arms reach). His mum is staying really close to him and I'm still putting bread out for them. But about 5pm every night he just squats down on the roof and goes to sleep. He's well exposed out there. Mum disapears at night (probably high in tree cover but I cant see her) but chick just sleeps there in the open. No kind of cover and loads of cats go up on that garage roof (its not that high up). Even had foxes up on that roof before.

I don't know what to do for him. I think he might be a bit "special needs". I think his mum knows it too and is probably wondering why he isn't looking after himself. He gets a bit more active when she passes him the bread i put but, but he doesn't seem to know whats going on.

He can fly a bit but seems reluctant. There are trees next to the garage and I've seen him in them once (quite low branch), but most of the time he just sits round on the garage roof. I don't think hes that young. He should be flying and doing his pigeon thing by now. 

I worry that he's not going to make it. If he doesn't get it together soon, its only a matter of time till a cat or fox gets him. If I throw a piece of bread and it hits him, he just tries to look round (with his one good eye) like he doesn't know whats going on. He can chirp and he likes his mum. And shes always about keeping an eye on him. She's probably worried too.

Being honest, I call him "Paralympic Pete" and in laymans terms, I think the poor thing is retarded (sorry if thats un-pc).

I want him to have a chance at life. I think if I call the vets they'll tell me to dispatch him. But I don't want to unless he's in pain, and even then I'm reluctant. I don't know if he is in pain or if theres something I could do to help him.

I'm probably being a bit soft, but its keeping me awake worrying about him up on that roof. He gets rained on and he doesn't seem to have the sense to find cover. I'd build a cage for him up there if it would help, but he's a wild animal and should be able to find his own safe place to bed down at night.

What are these growths? Can I do anything to help him? I have absolutly no experience with pigeons but i feel quite sorry for this one.

 I'll try to get a picture of him if I can. He sure is ugly (poor little bugger)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I suspect the baby has what's called pox although it may be canker infection as well. Pox is caused by mosquitoes and canker is caused by a single cell parasite. Both are easily treatable but I think you are correct he won't survive unless he has supportive care.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to a UK group. On the home page is a link to rescue and hopefully you will be able to find someone near by that can take him.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The best is to catch him. If you know where he roots at night, it easy to get him. Just throw a towel on top of him. We'll help you with instructions once you get him.
You concerns shows you care for the little one. Do not let him die. Try your best.
Thank you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> The best is to catch him. If you know where he *roots* at night, it easy to get him. Just throw a towel on top of him. We'll help you with instructions once you get him.
> You concerns shows you care for the little one. Do not let him die. Try your best.
> Thank you.




Now thats a typo I am sure.....


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Now thats a typo I am sure.....


What do you mean?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> What do you mean?


He means you said roots rather than roosts.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> He means you said roots rather than roosts.


That's funny!!! Mistyping.
Lol ROOTS.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

From your description of how it walks & where the mother (prob father) roosts this sounds like a young woodie.
As others have said sounds like pox poss also canker.
There is no treatment for pox, but it will clear up eventually, however it is contagious to other birds if they have not already had it.
From the sound of things, ifa parent is feeding and doesnt have it itself, then it probably already has had it & recovered.
Canker on the other hand needs to be treated, and treated fast before things get really bad, so the bird must be caught in order to do this.
If you can grab the bird at night as Dima suggests, it would probably be the easiest way, and also Since one of the parents is still about, it would probably spook the parent less.
Once you have the bird, you can keep it in a towel lined cardboard box (with some holes in the side so it can see out but not get out) or pet carrier, in a quiet dim area so as not to frighten it more than nescessary.
Also, A heating pad or hot water bottle placed under one end of the box would also help as ill birds cannot regulate their body temperature well.
Once this is done someone will give you help as to medications needed & doses etc.
As far as water & food goes, offer it a small dish of water (you may have to dip its beak into it so it knows what it is) and some wild bird seed. (there is no nourishment in bread so just forget that).
If the parent is still coming around, may be a good idea to place the box near a window where he can see out and the parent may see him. 
You can put seed out for the parent as well, if the parent is still around after treatment & recovery (usually around 2 - 3 weeks) then it makes releasing a lot easier, otherwise it may have to go to a rescue centre for release as it is difficult to safely release woodies the way we normally do normal ferals.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> That's funny!!! Mistyping.
> Lol ROOTS.


LOL - Yeah mistyping, typo, they mean the same thing....


----------



## Ryan007Jack (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.
Sadly, "Pete" passed away in the very early hours of Saturday morning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's too bad. I'm sorry he died. I would keep a watch on the others, as you have mosquitoes there carrying Pox, and it is contagious also.


----------

